# Garage door help



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Kind of vehicle related. My dad has a double car garage that the cable has come off the pulley on one end, which has put the door on a bind and unable to open it. Not knowing anything about it, I know I *do not* want to mess with the cables and springs. Would anyone have the knowlegde and be willing to help with this? May have some items to trade for the help. It is in Clinton.

Thanks


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would lower the door on a 4X4 block on the side the cable come off and get a ladder and put the cable back on the pulley . If that wont work the spring will have holes to put a pry bar in to loosen up the tension enough to get the cable back on the pulley . I charge 89.00 a hour to do troubleshooting . so please send cash . :lol: Weather is kinda crappy today so no house calls  If you have a power garage door unplug it first before putting cables on .


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Hellsangler,

I am going to look at it tomorrow. No power opener.
I know I need to get it fixed so I can get my POS neon out so Dad can park his car in there.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

.45

Thanks for making the trip and fixing this door for us.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> .45
> 
> Thanks for making the trip and fixing this door for us.


Your very welcome BRL1 !!

Like I told you, just my way of getting out of the house.... :wink:


----------

